# Specialized Ambush helmet review



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I like the look of the Ambush. One problem though; It doesn't look as though the vents would accommodate a typical strap mount for a helmet lamp. Since I ride a lot at night I wouldn't even consider a helmet that I can't use my lights with. Going forward I'd like more manufacturers of bike helmets to offer helmets that can accommodate a Gopro type mounting system. Since Gopro now offers "slide-in" quick release type mounts I think it would be super cool to see a helmet with a built in "Gopro slide buckle/clip for people who are using this type of mount ( which, may I add is becoming more the GO TO set up for helmet lamps. ) The Gopro buckle clips are very low profile and take up little space. Of course if used it would have to be replaceable in case any of the plastic on the clip broke during a crash.


----------



## Ben_Bernanke (Sep 22, 2016)

Firstly, MIPS is a marketing scheme. There is no evidence that shows that MIPS helmets are in any way safer than dropping straight down onto the crown. This, isn't even what MIPS is designed to do.

The Ambush DOES have "advanced safety tech", just not MIPS specifically. MTBR never fails to use it's reviews to push an agenda.

R Wilson, the Ambush also can easily mount lights. The helmet has two recesses on the inside of the helmet that allow most, if not all light straps to be mounted. These recesses also allow said straps to fit inside the helmet without compromising fit. Then again, your comment seems more about speculating, and suggesting something to fit your specific desires.


----------



## Dave_Metcalf (Jul 6, 2017)

I took a real bad fall, hit the back of my head , broke my ambush helmet and 4 ribs my supraspinatus tendon in my arm was torn and will need surgery on my shoulder but my head was fine spent 2 days in the hospital but I was sure glad I spent the extra money on that helmet . I probably would have died without it !!! I AND MY FAMILY THANK YOU FOR MAKING SUCH A FINE HELMET I REALY FELT IT SAVED MY LIFE .


----------

